# snow geese in Missouri



## Olson21a (Feb 1, 2005)

Does anyone hunt snow geese in Missouri near Mound City? Looking for a local who knows the land around there....to possibly go hunting with. EMAIL me with any info.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sounds like everybody is going to hunt in the "Circus" this year. :lol:


----------



## Olson21a (Feb 1, 2005)

Who's the "ring leader"??


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think the guides are. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

ding ding ding we have a winner!!


----------



## Olson21a (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm from MN and we don't have the birds. Just looking for someone to go hunting with for Early Goose. If you have the land I have the equipment.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never hunted down there, but I'm under the impression that a lot of the good land is cherry picked already. That doesn't mean there isn't still huntable land, but not as easy as other areas. Personally I'd look at SE Nebraska, but then again you're paying 10x for the license.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

I think I heard there was something like 150 different outfitting operations around Squaw Creek.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Chris, you just need to think outside the 'box'... :lol: It is some funny stuff to see every idiot and there brother sitting in a 300 rag spread in every field right around the refuge.... :withstupid:


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

free lanced in this area what a zoo it is. folks are nice but all land that we scouted 15-20 miles away was leased up.....truth. if you are not with a guide then...well.......tobad cause the birds are certainly there each yearl like clock work...


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Circus is a good word to describe the area. A LOT of hunters and there are a lot more each year. We have found some good fields down there and continue to hunt that area every spring. Thought about looking into Nebraska, just not sure how much better that would be.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

come down here man. We get into em pretty good.

I know my crew prevents a good chunk from heading north to you :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The $6 liscence draws alot of people to Missouri - you can have great hunting but you have to move away from all of the big name areas......I hunted Mo. this last weekend and never saw another hunter......and there were ALOT of birds in the area I was in. Just do a little homework and you can have some great hunting......


----------



## Goose01 (Feb 22, 2005)

I hunt snows in MO but not by mound city...we hunt near Kennet MO...there are some snows here killed 27 last weekend


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

just got back from MO. Great hunting. birds decoyed well. Had one Tornado for some newbies with me to see. One guy didn't even shoot he was so awe-struck  . Morning hunts were best birds in our area did not get with it in eves. Got to go clean birds .

Laters


----------

